# What proof of health testing would I be shown on 1st puppy visit?



## Sweet Dreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello fellow Cockapoo lovers

After our year long search and wait we are finally going to meet our longed for little pup this weekend when she will be five weeks old. The breeder 'Polycinders' in Devon seems super and very reputable. We will also get to meet both parent dogs and she claims to have done all the necessary health checks (PRA - Progressive Retinal Atrophy & FN - Familial Nephropathy).

I am just wondering would this visit be an appropriate time to ask for proof that these tests have actually been carried out? Would I expect to be shown a certificate of some kind?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi, I went to see my puppy last Sunday . It was a little early as he was only 3 weeks old, but my breeder showed me all certificates for mother and father.

I never had to ask but if they don't show you be sure to ask. I'm sure they will be more than willing to show you them, after all what good breeder wouldn't . 

Good luck with your new puppy, love to see some pictures when you get some


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

As Polycinders have been inspected and approved by the Cockapoo Club of GB (CCGB) I am sure that they would be only too happy to show you the test certificates and answer all the questions you may have.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I have heard good things about Polycinders and the website looks great.
I am sure that as caring and responsible breeders they will be thrilled that you have done your research and want to see the health certificates - ask away.
Hope your puppy visit goes well and do share any pictures of your lovely puppy.


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you for your kind reply's. I am reassured that I can ask in confidence. 
If I can work out how to download some pictures on to this forum I'll be sure to do so as I will certainly be taking my camera.


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello again everyone. Well, we saw our beautiful pup on Sunday and there was no problem at all with viewing all the health certificates. Pat had them all laid out ready to view on the table. We were able to view, play with and cuddle all four puppies and meet booth parents. 

I have uploaded a couple of pictures for you to take a peek at.
Now we have to wait another three weeks before finally bringing our little girl home. Can't wait.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Saffi is gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Your baby puppy girl is gorgeous - look at those 'butter wouldn't melt' eyes 
Lucky, lucky you.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have just had a look at the poly cinders website and 4 out of 8 of their bitches are carriers of PRA and the American cocker has only the BVA test for PRA!! I find this quite surprising!! It won't affect any F1 cockapoos but they can themselves be carriers and pass the disease on to puppies. I hope owners are warned either not to breed from their dogs or to make sure any stud is DNA tested before mating. I am quite shocked at what I saw to be honest.
I know you have you puppy and wouldn't swap her for the world and this isn't relevant unless you are thinking of breeding from her in the future, so please don't panic. It is not my intention to worry you.
Jon bouy, have you seen the status of these dogs, passed by CCGB???


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

While I get what you are saying Karen I think that all of the information is there for potential buyers to see and from experience of someone who has a polycinders dog she felt that all the information was given to her and* explained *to her.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If it has all been explained then ok but don't think CCGB should be endorsing breeders actively breeding from dogs that carry this disease. One dog isn't tested at all. Just don't think it's fair on people and definitely not any good for the breed and gene pool going forward.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with you - and hopefully in years to come it will be the norm for both parents to be DNA tested and clear before being passed to breed. Already I think it is true that more dogs are being tested and as you say a carrier bred to a clear dog will result in pups that will not go blind. Obviously if these pups go to owners are considering breeding then they MUST have then tested.There is an increasing awareness of the need for health testing which is fantastic. I wish that there was as much awareness of the importance of sound temperament - I absolutely believe that there is an inherited factor in temperament.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree about temperament but providing people meet mum with pups that is something you can physically see. I just don't see how the PRA issue will get any better in years to come if carriers are being bred from and more and carriers produced. I can't see how this is ok.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Actually I also think that there should be mandatory requirement for prospective new owners to be tested too  
Bring back the dog licence and make it compulsory for dogs to attend and pass basic level approved training including temperament testing - like in Germany for GSDs the schutzhund levels - when we imported dogs from Germany to Kenya they had to have passed the level I to be approved for breeding as well as having to pass the breed survey to get their pink papers (korklasse, I think). Even for pedigree dogs in this country there is no equivalent. I am impressed by the fact that cockapoo prospective owners are increasingly demanding excellent practice from breeders it can only result in better things for our wonderful cockapoos.
Responsible breeding, sound temperament and dedicated owners for all dogs - that is my dream.


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks Karen

I obviously didn't get to grips with all the testing jargon as I thought. It seemed like very professional set up. Fortunately Saffi is an F1 cockapoo and we don't intend breeding from her so I won't worry too much.


----------

